# Comis from The Bahamas



## Comis67 (Aug 20, 2016)

New member to the forum and looking forward to the conversations on beekeeping


----------



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! Which Island? Love Bimini. The End of the Earth bar. and Complete Angler. Grand Bahama is not bad either


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm a fan of abaco


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource.


----------



## Comis67 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Comis67 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you and I will check out the link


----------



## Comis67 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey thanks Nassau Grand Bahamas and Jarbour Island you need to check out Andros to do some angling


----------



## Comis67 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey I appreciate the links and the warm welcome looking forward to collaborating


----------



## Comis67 (Aug 20, 2016)

Awesome one of my favorite islands and a great beekeeping location lots of activities there


----------



## Comis67 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks interesting beekeeping activity


----------



## Comis67 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you and how many bees in your stock?


----------

